# New Forum???



## jttheclockman (Nov 10, 2015)

This is one of those topics that we all do not look forward to reading and that is Bereavement and also injuries and sickness. Many people here choose to not disclose such happenings and that is very much understood and accepted. There are those that choose to share their grief and pains with the membership because they feel that we are part of their family and this too is understood and accepted. These are all private matters and are dealt with individually. 

What this post is about a discussion that has come up a couple times before and I looked but could not find the exact threads but there are a few. I brought this up to Jeff a few months ago and he has found some time to review a few points in that thread and one of them was this point and he suggested taking a poll. What happens when a loved one passes on or even when a person gets sick and is hospitalized or just injured the thread gets posted in the Casual conversation forum. This is fine but what happens many times is the forum gets very busy and threads sink to the bottom of the page or pages very quickly and these type posts can get lost. 

So I will post a simple poll to see if there is enough interest in having a separate forum for Bereavements, sickness, and or injuries. It would be taken out of the Casual Conversation Forum. If you care to also voice your opinion yes or no that is fine too.


----------



## iMattDaddy (Nov 10, 2015)

May I suggest that the forum be titled "Life Events" or something to that affect. Open for any life events that may be going on, whether good, bad, or other.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 10, 2015)

The poll will be open for 30 days and the title can be decided some way if need be. If turned down then all is moot.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2015)

John, I suggested this a while back, but it kind of fell on deaf ears...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f11/more-formal-forum-needed-perhaps-113850/


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 11, 2015)

skiprat said:


> John, I suggested this a while back, but it kind of fell on deaf ears...
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f11/more-formal-forum-needed-perhaps-113850/




Skip thanks for that link. I looked for some but came up empty. I do remember that and I also remember it was brought up again not long ago. I just think it is something that can be of value. Now my record here with polls and new forums is not a good one so will see. Can't hurt to put it to a vote.


----------



## Katya (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea to me, though I also like changing the name to "life events" or something like. Thanks for taking the initiative here, John.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 11, 2015)

I voted no, because feel folks have been sharing information like this with us already in Casual Conversation thread for years.  Seems to work just fine.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 12, 2015)

John, I hope your poll goes the right way.

Folks, please don't vote against this unless you have a reason more meaningful than you don't like change or you dont like John or any other stupid reason.

Ok, it's a little bit of coding for Jeff, but we support him coz he supports us.

Think of it this way.....If YOU were in the situation where you needed to get a little comfort or a prayer from your mates because of a difficult part of what life throws at us, wouldn't you rather it be in a slightly more respectful environment than 'Casual' conversation.....?

There is a flip side too......

When you log in here and see a bereavement or a prayer request in the CC forum, do you feel ok or comfortable even, by replying to a different thread in CC ???
A few years ago, I shared the loss of my Mom. I got lots of condolences from my good friends here. But I also felt that i was spoiling the party atmosphere that was going on in the CC forum.

Vote with your heart now.....you can be a hard arse later.

:wink:


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2015)

skiprat said:


> John, I hope your poll goes the right way.
> 
> Folks, please don't vote against this unless you have a reason more meaningful than you don't like change or you dont like John or any other stupid reason.
> 
> ...



That's an interesting take on it. I didn't think about the "respectfulness" of where the post is made. But I do see the strangeness of a sad news thread next to a happy thread. Then again, that's like real life - happy and sad all mixed up.


----------



## CREID (Nov 12, 2015)

jeff said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > John, I hope your poll goes the right way.
> ...


I don't know what everyone else does, but I go to the IAP website and click on today's post and get all the new posts in all the categories. So I would see it no matter what category you put it in. Myself, I don't even look  at categories to see what I want to read, since they are all there, I just look at the title and decide if it is something I want to read. I guess it just wouldn't make any difference to me. Not sure if I even made clear what I was trying to say. 

Curt


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 12, 2015)

Curt...can you tell me where you find "todays posts"? Are you referring to "Recent Threads" on the front page? Not being a smarty...just don't know if I'm missing something. (as has happened more than once)


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2015)

Dalecamino said:


> Curt...can you tell me where you find "todays posts"? Are you referring to "Recent Threads" on the front page? Not being a smarty...just don't know if I'm missing something. (as has happened more than once)



Chuck

He must mean either "New Posts" on the menu bar or "Last Day" under the 
Active Topics menu (left end of menu bar).


----------



## CREID (Nov 12, 2015)

Dalecamino said:


> Curt...can you tell me where you find "todays posts"? Are you referring to "Recent Threads" on the front page? Not being a smarty...just don't know if I'm missing something. (as has happened more than once)


On the blue bar. It's under "Quick Links"

Curt


----------



## CREID (Nov 12, 2015)

jeff said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Curt...can you tell me where you find "todays posts"? Are you referring to "Recent Threads" on the front page? Not being a smarty...just don't know if I'm missing something. (as has happened more than once)
> ...



Nope, it's the first option under Quick Links.

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 12, 2015)

I do something similar to Curt but i use the home page to first see the recent topics and then hit new posts. This tells me if I missed anything in any recent posts because it is in dark blue and you go back as far as you want. 

But with that said I agree with Skip and he worded it well. Yes these things are all part of life and they do get mixed in. But these are the dark side of life and they take on a different meaning especially to the one it has happened to. What a separate forum would do is let that person be able to come to that area and see what his friends of the internet have been saying and be able to read all the words and prayers and well wishers. He does not have to scroll through many threads to find his or hers. He may want to send PM to people because of what they said. They probably are in the least bit interested in other happenings at that particular time in their life. 

Again I will use the same words I did before when trying to get a couple different forums started here. What can it hurt???


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 13, 2015)

I had a sister drop dead two weeks ago, she was only 52 and as healthy as anyone ever was. I didn't post any notice of her passing on here, simply because, when I come here checking into how many postings people might have made would just remind me of her passing. And that's not what I come to this place for, I come here to help me forget not remember. Personally, I think that there are enough forums on this site, and, I don't understand why people are always trying to get new ones set up. Casual conversations is a perfect place for bereavement notices, any and all that I've noticed in CC get a good amount of respectable responses. I don't think that a separate forum would get, any or many more.  I know that I won't be visiting any forum, that is just for death and sickness postings. I think it would be a bit morbid, plus, what a mood changer. If we keep wanting new forums all of the time, the site will soon be broken up into so many sections that people will lose interest. And no I'm not bashing this idea because of who brought up the subject, I'm just stating what I think. I voted against the idea, simply because I don't think we need the change. But, I would like to know why it's usually the same people who always seem to want new forums?
Len


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 13, 2015)

iMattDaddy said:


> May I suggest that the forum be titled "Life Events" or something to that affect. Open for any life events that may be going on, whether good, bad, or other.




Is that not just what the casual conversations forum is set up for?


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 13, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I do something similar to Curt but i use the home page to first see the recent topics and then hit new posts. This tells me if I missed anything in any recent posts because it is in dark blue and you go back as far as you want.
> 
> But with that said I agree with Skip and he worded it well. Yes these things are all part of life and they do get mixed in. But these are the dark side of life and they take on a different meaning especially to the one it has happened to. What a separate forum would do is let that person be able to come to that area and see what his friends of the internet have been saying and be able to read all the words and prayers and well wishers.
> 
> Again I will use the same words I did before when trying to get a couple different forums started here. What can it hurt???




John, it could hurt the site by losing members because of this ongoing foolishness. Why is it, that you are always the one that is seeking these changes? Personally, I think the site works fine as it is. Have you ever heard the saying, If it ain't broke, don't fix it or you could render it useless? That's how I feel about the AIP, it works fine as it is, so, leave it alone. 
  I strongly feel, that casual conversations is the best place for these types of notices. Afterall, if you were out having a conversation with another person in real life, it's a casual setting and you talk about these type of things. So what is so wrong with us conversing about them in our casual conversations setting? Plus, how many people do you know of, who wants to be kept being reminded of such sad happenings on an ongoing basis. I know that after three miserable days at my sisters services, that I didn't want to be bothered with what other people had to say. I just wanted to relax, and to try to forget about it for a little while.

Len


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2015)

Lucky2 said:


> I had a sister drop dead two weeks ago, she was only 52 and as healthy as anyone ever was. I didn't post any notice of her passing on here, simply because, when I come here checking into how many postings people might have made would just remind me of her passing. And that's not what I come to this place for, I come here to help me forget not remember. Personally, I think that there are enough forums on this site, and, I don't understand why people are always trying to get new ones set up. Casual conversations is a perfect place for bereavement notices, any and all that I've noticed in CC get a good amount of respectable responses. I don't think that a separate forum would get, any or many more.  I know that I won't be visiting any forum, that is just for death and sickness postings. I think it would be a bit morbid, plus, what a mood changer. If we keep wanting new forums all of the time, the site will soon be broken up into so many sections that people will lose interest. And no I'm not bashing this idea because of who brought up the subject, I'm just stating what I think. I voted against the idea, simply because I don't think we need the change. But, I would like to know why it's usually the same people who always seem to want new forums?
> Len




Hello Len

Let me first say I am sorry for your loss. May your sister rest in peace. That was far too young. You chose to deal with her death as you see fit and as I stated at the very beginning this is always a personal time. Everyone is respected in the way they deal with it. 

As I also stated at the beginning this is being brought up for a vote. Your opinion is a valued one as is every other member's is too. What forums you visit or what you view here is again an individual thing and no one here is forcing anyone to do anything they do not want to do. 

I will address your last statement because I remember you did not like my last proposal of the hall of fame forum too. I get it that you do not think any change is needed and you stated it fine but I think there might need to be. This entire site has grown in leaps and bounds over the many years it has existed thanks to the hard work of its founders and also the membership. Without a membership there is no forum. Within that growing spurt there have been many changes. Some came with little resistance but some came with much. But over time things settle down and it is proven to be well worth the efforts. The product you are looking at now will definitely not be the finished product by any means.  You will never know if an idea is good or bad if you do not try. I am trying. Knock me all you want for it but I will continue to try. All this is is a poll and if not accepted I am willing to accept the wishes of the many. Nothing lost and nothing gained.  

Could you imagine what the penturning hobby would look like if no changes were ever made??  Happy turning.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 13, 2015)

Very interesting and cleaver way to hijack a thread. I do have to ask with all the traps in this thread why do you think anyone would want to post a no reason. In the sake of fairness and equality there is none. I am not trying to be negative or cause grief but I am pointing out a very obvious problem that should have been addressed earlier in the thread but was ignored.


----------



## papaturner (Nov 13, 2015)

Dalecamino said:


> Curt...can you tell me where you find "todays posts"? Are you referring to "Recent Threads" on the front page? Not being a smarty...just don't know if I'm missing something. (as has happened more than once)



Chuck when i open IAP it is on the home page at home pa`age the bar has  a (Quick Links) click there and it has a place for( Todays Posts).

I`m no computer guru but that`s where I go every time I get on.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Very interesting and cleaver way to hijack a thread. I do have to ask with all the traps in this thread why do you think anyone would want to post a no reason. In the sake of fairness and equality there is none. I am not trying to be negative or cause grief but I am pointing out a very obvious problem that should have been addressed earlier in the thread but was ignored.




ED, why is it that you always talk in rhymes and riddles and you need a decoder ring to decipher what you are saying???  Why not just say what it is that you want us mere mortals to understand. Many of us do not own one of those rings. It would be helpful.


----------



## ELA (Nov 13, 2015)

I like the name "Life Events"  because it would include marriages, births, new job, a move, or other things besides deaths, injuries, illnesses, etc.


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 13, 2015)

ELA said:


> I like the name "Life Events"  because it would include marriages, births, new job, a move, or other things besides deaths, injuries, illnesses, etc.





Larry, if this is what you think the new forum should cover, please tell me what would the casual conversations forum be used for?
Len


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 13, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Lucky2 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a sister drop dead two weeks ago, she was only 52 and as healthy as anyone ever was. I didn't post any notice of her passing on here, simply because, when I come here checking into how many postings people might have made would just remind me of her passing. And that's not what I come to this place for, I come here to help me forget not remember. Personally, I think that there are enough forums on this site, and, I don't understand why people are always trying to get new ones set up. Casual conversations is a perfect place for bereavement notices, any and all that I've noticed in CC get a good amount of respectable responses. I don't think that a separate forum would get, any or many more.  I know that I won't be visiting any forum, that is just for death and sickness postings. I think it would be a bit morbid, plus, what a mood changer. If we keep wanting new forums all of the time, the site will soon be broken up into so many sections that people will lose interest. And no I'm not bashing this idea because of who brought up the subject, I'm just stating what I think. I voted against the idea, simply because I don't think we need the change. But, I would like to know why it's usually the same people who always seem to want new forums?
> ...



No John, you are wrong! I have nothing against change, as long as I think that a change is necessary. In this and in the previous posting that you mentioned, I voted against the change that was requested, simply because I disagreed with the changes needing to be made. As to your mention of penturning, these changes your proposing have nothing to do with it. Respectfully;
Len


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2015)

Len

As I said again you are entitled to your opinion and that is fine but so am I and that is all this is. What you think of me or my ideas is your business. But to call me out on it is childish. State your opinion and you gave a reason. Fine. This question has been brought up before by a few different people and I asked if anything was resolved with it and Jeff asked me to run a poll which is what I did. 

This is not needed.

John, it could hurt the site by losing members because of this ongoing  foolishness. Why is it, that you are always the one that is seeking  these changes? Personally, I think the site works fine as it is. Have  you ever heard the saying, If it ain't broke, don't fix it or you could  render it useless? That's how I feel about the AIP, it works fine as it  is, so, leave it alone.


----------



## Hubert H (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow!  Opinions and *more*.  I have voted and appreciate the fact that John put this idea up for a vote and didn't just do his own thing because he could.  Some act as if he is doing something... (fill in the blank for whatever you think).  As I see it he is only asking our opinion and that is what several have suggested be done.  Yes I voted - I have an opinion but I will still be happy with the IAP web-site regardless of the outcome.  Have a good day pen turning friends and keep smiling.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 14, 2015)

John T, you are trying to hard. One would have to think you are getting some type of kickback from this or have a horse in the race.


----------



## jeff (Nov 14, 2015)

edstreet said:


> John T, you are trying to hard. One would have to think you are getting some type of kickback from this or have a horse in the race.



What sort of kickback would he be getting?
What benefit could he possibly get from suggesting a new forum?

Awaiting your response.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 15, 2015)

Then explain why the intense hostility and aggression towards everyone who has a different view point or opinion.  Isn't it about doing a poll or is it about political bullying one opinion down everyone's throat?  Perhaps there is some other reason, care to share?


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Then explain why the intense hostility and aggression towards everyone who has a different view point or opinion.  Isn't it about doing a poll or is it about political bullying one opinion down everyone's throat?  Perhaps there is some other reason, care to share?



People are offering their opinions. I don't see bullying. 

Perhaps you should postulate a reason.


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 15, 2015)

John, there is no need to highlight my postings. I am sorry if I offended you, but, all I was doing was answering your question. You were the one who asked "what can it hurt?", all I was doing was giving you my honest opinion. 
Len


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 15, 2015)

edstreet said:


> John T, you are trying to hard. One would have to think you are getting some type of kickback from this or have a horse in the race.




What in the world are you talking about???  What kickback???  Because I am following up on what a few others have suggested in the past makes me part of a hidden scheme here???  This is not my original suggestion. I was not the one who suggested it to begin with. What part of that do you not understand???  In the thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/just-curious-135800/ I asked Jeff if there was any new info on things we as the membership talked about recently. As you read it Jeff finally had some time to respond and within this thread he suggested I run a poll if I choose to. He even stated right there that he did not think a change was needed. But that was his opinion and was open to the idea to run a poll and see what the MEMBERSHIP thinks. Not what I think.

Ed for some reason you and a few others here have this notion that I have some kind of plot for world dominance or something here. I am a simple member same as you. I have no stake in this at all. I have left here before and I can do it again. But I will be damned if someone like you is going to run me out. The chip on your shoulder is growing. 

As for Len he decided to make things personal and that I do not stand for. I sympathize with him because he has just gone through a tragic past few weeks and maybe he said things he normally does not. I don't know him well enough and do not pretend to read people's minds. I tried to be as respectful to this topic as I could. Why you choose to make something out of nothing is beyond me. 

Its a poll for Pete's sake and if you would not have posted to it again it would have fallen off the page as most threads do. Grow up already Ed and stop being childish.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 15, 2015)

Don't let him get under your skin John. He just isn't worth it. :wink:


----------



## edstreet (Nov 15, 2015)

It's called voter intimidation. It's clear as day and I don't understand why it's being allowed.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 15, 2015)

edstreet said:


> It's called voter intimidation. It's clear as day and I don't understand why it's being allowed.



Ed you are pathetic. Can you explain to me how the way this vote goes affects me???  Please show me how any polls I put out there have direct effect on me. Do you actually think I get paid for this???? Do you think I get some ranking or something for any thread I partake in??? Do you think there is a prize or something??? Explain to me how I intimidated anyone???  Give me an example. Don't just shoot your mouth off, back it up. You or anyone else here can post their feelings and you can get your posse together and storm the thread. 

So you knock me for trying to be active on the site. I read your en cryptic posts all the time. Your underhanded way of mocking people here. If they do not agree with you they are wrong. I see it and so do alot of other people here. Your act is getting old ED. For someone that at times seems to be very intelligent you sure do not act it. I do not believe I have to defend a simple little yes or no poll and my actions. 

Have a good day. Will be gone for the day so gives you plenty of time to show examples.


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 15, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Then explain why the intense hostility and aggression towards everyone who has a different view point or opinion.



This from Ed Street?  Too Funny!



jttheclockman said:


> I read your en cryptic posts all the time. Your underhanded way of mocking people here. If they do not agree with you they are wrong. I see it and so do alot of other people here. Your act is getting old ED.



Amen!

I've seen first hand the length that Jeff goes to provide a quality Internet site and to be responsive to the member's desires.  John asked a VERY simple question.  Why do some people ALWAYS have to make EVERYTHING so ridiculously controversial?  Thanks for posting this John, and thanks for your genuine desire to offer suggestions to keep the IAP fresh and dynamic.  Not every suggestion can be implemented but there is no reason why any legitimate suggestion should not be made.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2015)

edstreet said:


> It's called voter intimidation. It's clear as day and I don't understand why it's being allowed.



People are expressing their opinion. I think our members are savvy enough to read all the posts and make an informed decision. 

"Voter intimidation"? Come on. Intimidation only works when there's some gain or loss to the voter for voting one way or the other. I can't imagine that someone's enjoyment of the site hinges on the existence or non-existence of a bereavement forum.


----------

